# Somewhere near the Colorado/Utah border



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

........A small transfer facility is busy with work. The mountains are beautiful and the fish are biting!










Somebody got static grass................










West End Diner is OPEN:thumbsup:










4x4 day tours through the National Park










.....and the axle E.O.T. or F.R.E.D.










the layout










please visit my albums
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/album.php?u=2334


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You done?

I did not see any fish?
I did not even see any "Blue" water for fish.

Looking good swig.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

That is a real nice layout swiggy


----------



## DaveW (Mar 4, 2012)

*Sweet*

Great layout..thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Swig -- you do great work ... layout looks superb.

Maybe add some more people to the various scenes, though?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

*Thank you all*

ask..............and ye shall recieve
big ed.....do they make HO fish? :laugh: AND...here in Colorado the water is crystal clear....even the Colorado River until Grand Junction or somewhere around there.
alright...........u stated something tj:laugh:.......I really do need people at the diner, my campers set up, and general people hangin' out........this is Colorado

freight crew










pop and son checkin out the river










tossin' a line near the cabin










Got one










Passengers waiting (sorry for the poor quality)


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Looks fantastic!

Now all we need is a video of the new areas.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

People!

Love the fishing gang. Great fun, Swig!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking good.:thumbsup:



I thought you had water somewhere, I couldn't pick it out in the other pictures.

HO fish? I don't know, Steve made one in N scale you should be able to make one in HO.
How about one of the fish from a bag of Goldfish? 
The cheese cracker things. Do you know what I am talking about?
Made by Peperidge farms, do you get their products?
Dip it in clear resin to preserve it.

Fish in the real world come in all different sizes so you don't have to worry about making it scale. If it looks too big just call it a whopper.

Are you done or do you have more plans?


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

plans always change...........I don't know if it'll ever be done:laugh:

I was up at my brothers house the other day staring down a 22" rainbow
he lives in a cabin across the creek from the train tracks (goes through the Moffat tunnel, we camp here all summer) would not bite on anything literally....a fly 2" from its mouth....really mr. trout 
check out pinecliffe, CO google maps usually some gondolas or flats on a siding

r u spying on me big ed.......I go through a box (not a small package....the bulk container) of those every week


----------

